# Whiskey Tango Foxtrot



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

So I have seen first hand what happens when they don't get along, first time I have seen this......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hmmmm. playing nice.maybe there is still hope for politicians.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Let's not go political please. That has nothing to do with this subject. Thank you in advance.


----------

